# Bird-shot Pouches



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with both shot size and shot pouch design. I thought I might try something and was wanting to see what others have done. My thought was to try to take a bird on the wing or a rat on the run.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i have played with a few bb's in the old pouch a couple times... it worked ok but nothing consistent. it's kind of a pain to hold them in the pouch. However, i just got a couple double cupped pouches from Flatband recently... those might hold some bb's pretty well... when i say bb's it was a shotgun shell that I split open and just used the birdshot from there.... turkey load might be good.... but with all that said, i imagine it is somewhat dangerous. likelyhood of hitting your hand or fork is probably pretty high.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You must use lead to get any pop. I have made pouches with a stitch in each side (no more, might come back at you). I made my projectile by lining a thimble with a single layer of tissue (a facial tissue has two layers) pouring in the right weigh of shot and tying off with very fine thread. A 1/2 inch ball of shot will take a very good set of flat bands to accelerate the shoot fast enough to even kill a mouse. I have also used this method to shoot wasp with sand. I do not recommend shooting butterfly style with this method. -- Tex


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

the pouch on this is made for bird shot. they work well with birds the size sparrows. not sure about rats. the leather of the pocket needs to be really thin. i shoot rocks with it but it's a very versatile design.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

jeorg sprave has done a slingshot with a pouch for this idea it is on his chanel.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ifix that picture link is dead could you repost it?


----------

